

Realizing too many good things gone in HN newest, I created this after 2 hours - yodi
http://www.cahella.com

======
csense
You should be able to get to the URL to the article's comment thread on HN.

It would also be nice to have filters. I particularly want to be able to get a
list of only Show HN posts, only Ask HN posts, or only posts that got at least
N upvotes.

Also, it would be nice to have an option to see more results per page. I like
to set the number to 100-500 so I don't have to open a giant mass of tabs.

~~~
yodi
Good point about urls from the article's comment thread. That definitely
things that mostly people missed.

For filters and option, I was thinking the same. A bit doubt about why I need
that, until you share your thought.

I'll update here soon regarding this features.

------
DanBC
This is nice, thank you!

Other people have mentioned some filters. I agree that it'd be really nice to
see all "Show HN" posts, or "Ask HN" posts.

I'd also like a filter like the Lessmeme site
(<http://lessmeme.com/less.html>) which filters out some common domains that
get posted to HN.

It'd be great if these filters could be built into extensions and be used on
the regular HN site, I guess.

~~~
sp332
There is already <https://news.ycombinator.com/ask>

------
rpsubhub
I use <http://skimhn.com> to quickly filter submissions by
domain/author/keyword.

------
yodi
For people who already visit this site maybe notice that it's not well updated
as <https://news.ycombinator.com/newest>.

Why? Because I put update only for every one hour (respect HN rule)

Nothing much fancy stuff there yet, since I only want to archives. Soon, I
will make "save" button works to collect which posts that may related with my
works and interest.

~~~
tdicola
Nice! I was thinking about doing something similar to show all the 'Show
HN....' that never make the front page. There's a lot of good stuff that
barely gets any views for better or worse.

~~~
yodi
We have same thought here. Glad if that help you.

------
greenyoda
Or, you could just read the RSS feed: <https://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

~~~
yodi
Bad news that RSS feed not cover newest links

~~~
oelmekki
Also, being able to combine rss with custom filters mentionned in other
comments would be a killer feature - in order to be able to get all of one
interest from the world most active tech feed.

Yes, it begins to be difficult feature requests, sorry about that :)

------
paul9290
Cool, though on page 3 it skips from 9 hours ago to 22 hours ago.

Is there any reason the code is skipping the hours in between?

~~~
yodi
You're right Paul. I pushed update on the <http://cahella.com> to using
datetime from HN rather database record time.

------
josefit
I agree with csense points, also, it would be nice to specify how long links
will be kept in your site: since you planned this as archive it would make
sense to put a limit (let's say, one month) and then give access to links
posted "one day ago", "n days ago", "n weeks ago" etc.

~~~
yodi
Got your point, it will make it easier to filtering the links

------
omegant
It seems to me that sometimes HN freezes in some posts for days, and they are
not specially upvoted compared with other posts that go down, It seems to
happen more on weekends. Has anybody noticed this?

~~~
sp332
There's less traffic on weekends, so it takes fewer upvotes to get to the
frontpage just because there's less competition.

------
intropic
Well done, nice way to respond quickly with a possible solution to the
"falling" new post issue.

------
paigalhaes
for newest I think <http://hckrnews.com/> is doing the best job

